# Lesbian Couple Sue Sperm donor they found on CRAIGS LIST for not giving enough sperm



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Lesbian Couple Sue Sperm donor they found on CRAIGS LIST for not giving enough sperm

Is this for real? Last time I watched peoples court judge whappner was on. Is this for real or a spoof?


----------



## justrose13 (Jun 23, 2009)

i think this is for real... i am speechless...


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

Looks pretty fake to me. The poor spelling and the word "Foolin" in the headline seem like dead giveaways.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stik* 
Looks pretty fake to me. The poor spelling and the word "Foolin" in the headline seem like dead giveaways.

I take it you didn't watch the video? I wouldn't rely on the site, it just happened to have a video of the peoples court ep.


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

It seems pretty People's Court real to me...wow.


----------



## AmandaMom (Feb 6, 2010)

It's totally for real! That is the current People's Court Judge, Marilyn Milian. This episode is called "Not Getting The Job Done". It can be found on many other sites. I actually saw this one recently and thought it was ridiculous! Those women need to read "Taking Charge Of Your Fertility".







They obviously have no clue! I kinda felt sorry for the guy.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

So what was the outcome of the case?


----------



## osker (Dec 4, 2006)

I find things like this to be so frustrating. Where is your common sense?
When people go looking for their donors based on long profiles the banks retaliate by erasing most of the info out of long profiles... if people sue privately contracted known donors then there will be laws made to stop the availability of known donors... what's next? no anonymous donors at all?
I have the common sense to know that some things in life are unpredictable. You can't blame others for the chances you take in life, especially when you go into them as blindly as those women appeared to on people's court!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Moving to "News and Current Events."


----------

